# دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور



## kafh (11 فبراير 2012)

للتاجرات

 من تريد دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور

 خيال قليله عليه

 ارسلها من الوادي سوا بالجمله اوالحبه

 الملكي 150 ريال الجمله 1500ريال

 الثاني 350 ريال ملكي

 *جوالي 0561829685*

 للطلب التواصل مع ام فيصل على جوالها للنساء فقط والرجال برساله


 انتهى الاعلان
------------------------------------------------------------
لطلب خدمة التسويق ورفع المواضيع راسلني
0505678580
ابو محمد
خدمات التسويق الالكتروني الذكي
كتابة ورفع المواضيع في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت
يوميا لمدة شهر 1500 ريال+تسويق الكتروني مجانا لبضاعتك​


----------



## جوو الرياض (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور*

مااشااء الله ..

موووفقين ياارب


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## kafh (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور*

جو الرياض ، دانة الدنيا 

مشكورين للدعم والتشجيع جعله في موازيين حسناتكم


----------



## kafh (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​


احجار كريمة للبيع بسعر مغري






* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 





*​


----------



## kafh (28 مارس 2012)

*رد: دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​
تسديد مديونيات خلال 24 ساعة 

* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​

*  مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا 0505678580 
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



*​


----------



## kafh (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​

*  مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا 0505678580 
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



*​


----------



## kafh (18 أبريل 2012)

*رد: دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​


​


----------



## kafh (11 مايو 2012)

*رد: دخون دوسري اصيل او رشوش بالضفور*

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

علاج القولون 




> القولون العصبى أحد امراض القولون التى تكون فيها استجابة الجهاز الهضمي غير طبيعية لأنواع محددة من المأكولات أو المشروبات وغالبا ما يحدث القولون العصبى عندما يتعرض الشخص لبعض الحالات النفسية.
> 
> فتؤدى الى تعامل غير طبيعي للجهاز الهضمي و أعراض مثل انتفاخ في البطن معها كثرة الغازات و آلام متكررة و إسهال أو إمساك. والقولون العصبي هو اعتلال وظيفي مؤقت ومتكرر للجهاز الهضمي وليس بمرض عضوي. اذا كنت عادة تشكو من آلام متكررة في البطن او تكثر عندك الغازات او تجد صعوبة وعدم ارتياح أثناء التغوط إن كان كذلك فربما تعاني من القولون العصبى.


______________________________​


----------

